# Bending an Antler



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

This site tells how to straighten an antler. It occurred to me that it might do just as well to bend one.

https://goneoutdoors.com/straighten-deer-antler-knife-handle-5561158.html


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I had no idea it was even possible.

Thanks!


----------

